# casa de estilo español



## krolaina

Hola:

He visto en numerosas ocasiones hacer referencia a "estilo español" en lo que a viviendas se refiere.

Ayer mismo vi un reportaje donde aparecía un pedazo chalet (o chalé) lleno de palmeras y tal... decían que era de estilo español. Siempre que lo he oído aparecen mansiones, como mínimo. Os prometo que las casas españolas son muuuuuuucho más sencillas.

¿Qué entendéis por una casa de estilo español...y por qué? ¿Viene de algún estilo arquitectónico concreto?.

Gracias.


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> ¿Qué entendéis por una casa de estilo español...y por qué?
> Gracias.


 
Piso de cincuenta metros cuadrados que cuesta un millón de euros e hipotecada un mínimo de 100 años. 

En serio, ni idea de que estilo es, pero yo lo asoció más al tema de paredes blancas y eso, pero es por decir algo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## mjmuak

Yo no entiendo mucho de casas, pero con lo grande que es nuestro país, no sé a qué se referirá, ?quizá una casa blanca como en el sur?? Porque toman mucho Andalucía como referencia para todo lo español (los niños en España no nacen con un pan debajo del brazo, sino con castañuelas., jijiji).


----------



## krolaina

Jeje, cómo sois...

Primera foto que sale tras buscar en google. Increíble...


----------



## mjmuak

Bueno, bueno, típica casa española, ??eh?? La mía es hasta más grande.

Me recuerda a los chalés de Benalmádena que, sí, están en ESpaña, pero los suelen habitar ingleses... Supongo que para ellos es "estilo español", como es lo único que ven..


----------



## chics

No sé, debe ser lo que ponen algunos en los anuncios para guiris, para vender/alquilar más. Un "típical ispanich" a saco, que pondrán también en la decoración (la que sea), el menú (yo lo he visto en uno compuesto de guacamole y burritos), etc.

Por eso sólo lo ves en ejemplos de turismo.


----------



## aceituna

No tenéis ni idea. La casa de estilo español de caracteriza por tener un toro muy grande en la puerta. Las ventanas están adornadas con unas cortinas de lunares con volantes. El hilo musical se compone de copla. Y la gente que vive allí dice olé, olé, da palmas, y baila sevillanas....

Vamos, al menos así es mi casa (que por supuesto es mucho más grande que la de la foto).

_NOTA para algún extrajero que me pueda malinterpretar: estoy siendo irónica..._


----------



## Antpax

aceituna said:


> No tenéis ni idea. La casa de estilo español de caracteriza por tener un toro muy grande en la puerta. Las ventanas están adornadas con unas cortinas de lunares con volantes. El hilo musical se compone de copla. Y la gente que vive allí dice olé, olé, da palmas, y baila sevillanas....
> 
> Vamos, al menos así es mi casa (que por supuesto es mucho más grande que la de la foto).
> 
> _NOTA para algún extrajero que me pueda malinterpretar: estoy siendo irónica..._


 
Eso, y entre las 4 y las 6 que no llame ni Dios que estamos durmiendo la siesta. 

Ant


----------



## mjmuak

No, no y no.  En las casas españolas se escucha y se baila flamenco, que lo he leído yo en una guía turística...


----------



## belén

Hola:
Estaba en la otra punta de la casa, así que he tardado un par de horitas en llegar al hilo, disculpas 

Krolaina, ¿dónde has visto esto? ¿En una revista en español para gente de Minnesota o en El País Semanal? 

Yo, desvinculándome el máximo posible de la realidad que me rodea e imaginándome que estoy en Minnesota y no en Alcobendas, por decir algo, si leo "casa de estilo español" pienso en una casa de estilo colonial. 

En EEUU las casas "de estilo español" son de ese estilo (de la foto). Pero me temo que  quedan traducidas "español" por "Spanish" que en realidad no es español de España.


----------



## chics

No se escucha ¡se canta! Ahí estoy con mis amiguetes, barriendo con la escoba y mi traje faralaes, fregando y cocinando, mientras ellos se hacen unas palmas en las sillas, con sus sombrero mejicanos, bebiendo sangría hasta la hora de la siesta.

Luego por la tarde nos vamos detrás de la palmeras, donde tenemos los toros aparcados, y por la noche montamos la caseta de feria pa'invitar a los amigos. No es que seamos vagos, necesitamos la siesta por que no dormimos en toda la noche.


----------



## chics

belén said:


> En EEUU las casas "de estilo español" son de ese estilo (de la foto). Pero me temo que quedan traducidas "español" por "Spanish" que en realidad no es español de España.


 
Hola, perdonad pero estaba lejos yo también, y con todo el ruido, además...
Belén, ¿quieres decir que en EEUU se refieren con eso al estilo de Miami?


----------



## mjmuak

Yo también había pensado en el estilo colonial, porque me imagino que en EE. UU. llaman "spanish style" a las casas típicas mexicanas (aunque las de Texas deben ser también muy parecidas...). Si es el estilo español en Europa, deben referirse a las casas de la costa mediterránea, vamos, las que se construyen para los guiris.

!Ay, cómo echo de menos mi casa de estilo español, con el ala oeste dedicada al flamenco y el jolgorio y el ala este a la siesta, para que no molesten los ruídos de las guitarras y el taconeo! Estoy pensando en construirme una plaza de toros en uno de los patios interiores, todavía no sé cuál, mmmm, tengo que pensar...


----------



## chics

Claro, para ellos "colonial" debe de ser poco preciso...


----------



## jester.

Creo que al oír "casa de estilo español" la mayoría de los alemanes pensaría en las casas andaluzas blancas que ya se han mencionado antes.
Pero es sólo un tópico. Creo que gente que ya ha visitado España sólo sonreiría sobre tal descripción - como lo acabo de hacer yo


----------



## lamartus

¡Me matasteis con el hilo!
¡Me muero de risa!


----------



## krolaina

belén said:


> Krolaina, ¿dónde has visto esto? ¿En una revista en español para gente de Minnesota o en El País Semanal?


 
¡¡Dejaros de tanta coña, eh!!

Pues mira Belén, vi un documental de estos cortitos donde se aludía al estilo español, sacando imágenes de casas como la que he mostrado. Vamos, las nuestras son mucho mejores. Veo que aquí estamos todos de acuerdo...
El caso es que el otro día en el dentista cogí el HOLA y en la primera página decían que cierto personajillo (la protagonita de CSI para más señas) se había comprado una "casita" de estilo español. Y es el HOLA...vaya.

Bueno, me voy al ala oeste que ahora da el solecito en las siete terrazas.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por lo que veo las casas en Españas son pequeñitas. ¿Cómo caben? jajajaja

La verdad es que cada quién le pone a las casas como quiera. He oído "estilo mexicano", sobre todo en Estados Unidos, pero el nombre cambia entre contructor y constructor.


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> ¡¡Dejaros de tanta coña, eh!!
> 
> 
> El caso es que el otro día en el dentista cogí el HOLA *(ya si claro, en el dentista)*y en la primera página decían que cierto personajillo (la protagonita de CSI para más señas) se había comprado una "casita" de estilo español. Y es el HOLA...vaya. *¡Oh no, Dios mío! El paradigama del periodismo serio cometiendo estos errores. No sé donde vamos a parar.*
> 
> *Os dejo que tengo que echar el arroz.*
> 
> Bueno, me voy al ala oeste que ahora da el solecito en las siete terrazas.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

krolaina said:


> He visto en numerosas ocasiones hacer referencia a "estilo español" en lo que a viviendas se refiere.
> ¿Qué entendéis por una casa de estilo español...y por qué? ¿Viene de algún estilo arquitectónico concreto?.
> Gracias.


Bueno acá en Venezuela luego de la llegada de los españoles....   
Wau! ya estaba pareciendo una politica barata

No, ahora en serio, acá en Venezuela, se utiliza mucho esa expresión "casa colonial", y tiene las mismas caracteristicas de las que mostraste.
De hecho hay pueblos enteros que son estilo colonial, y provienen de la epoca en donde nos encontramos los dos mundos.
Pero nunca escucho decir, estilo Español, aunque no tengo la menor duda que se trata de lo mismo, y seguramente como dijeron por allí, se trata de que en los EEUU no les encaja bien lo de Colonial y lo cambian a Español.



belén said:


> Hola:
> 
> En EEUU las casas "de estilo español" son de ese estilo (de la foto). Pero me temo que quedan traducidas "español" por "Spanish" que en realidad no es español de España.


 
Esso.!


----------



## Mariarayen

¡Jajaja! Me hicieron reir muchísimo. Aceituna me encantó tu casa, el toro es mansito ¿verdad? Supongo que también toca las castañuelas

Bueno, yendo a la pregunta, al menos en mi país se habla de estilo colonial.

 Y Krolaina creo que lo único que podemos sacar en claro de todo esto es que no hay que creerles ni a la televisión ni a ciertas revistas


----------



## chaquira16

Hola a todos.

Vais a flipar, gente... ( ¡Ojo a la concordancia!)

Vivo en Sevilla y como comprendereis tengo una _peaso_ casa, mucho mejor que esa de la foto, y que todas las vuestras, ¡faltaría más!.
Suelo hacer la comida con mis trajes de flamenca, normalmente los que ya no me pongo en la feria.Mientras cocino me tomo una manzanillita fresquita, fresquita, y unas aceitunitas aliñás (esto último es casi verdad frecuente, así estoy yo de lozana, ja ja ja).
De vez en cuando nos hacen un reportaje familiar en el porche, donde tengo una cabeza de toro- soy _afisioná_- y aperos de labranza, junto con fotos de las advocaciones semanasanteras que ayudan a algún presidente futbolero, en un _totum revolutum_ .

Bueno, tras esta verdad _verdadera_, os comento que ese "estilo español" del que habla Krolaina es el estilo colonial que imperó en el siglo del descubrimiento de América y que trasladaron los españoles allende los mares. También a Filipinas.
El estilo es un tanto _collage: _un poco del gran zaguán extremeño, otro poco de las arcadas y los patios andaluces, aquí el empredrado y la entrada a la finca propios de los cortijos de Andalucía, allí los corredores castellanos donde daban las puertas de los dormitorios de la planta alta...

En cuanto a materiales nobles maderas para los techos y los porches, estilo español también en los muebles - un tanto recargados de talla-  blanco el color de las fachadas, o albero -muy de moda otra vez-Rejas de forja artesanal, esteras (habituales en algunos palacetes de la Andalucía interior), etc.
Nada que ver con las casas de la costa del Sol: meros imitadoras de ese estilo que siempre ha sido signo de poder en las familias que hicieron dinero al socaire del poder imperial.

Perdón por el rollo. Esto es casi todo lo que sé sobre este "estilo español" inmobiliario.

Saluditos

Carmen


----------



## krolaina

Gracias Carmen, ninguno estamos de acuerdo con este "estilo español". 
Vaya cachondeíto, ya os vale!


----------



## Fernando

Por lo que comenta Chaquira, sí tendría sentido entonces hablar de "casas de estilo español". Aunque a nosotros nos parezca de lo más normal y carente de estilo, una casa con un patio, techos de madera, empedrados y arcadas NO es una casa "de estilo inglés" (de las que tampoco creo que haya muchas en Inglaterra") ni de estilo colonial, que en EE.UU. corresponden, creo, a las que parecen pequeñas réplicas de la Casa Blanca (columnas, porche y frontón) y, desde luego, no se parece a la típica casa de los suburbios (ricos) de las grandes ciudades estadounidenses.

Antes de criticar, pensaos en lo que aquí se vende como casas de estilo XXX (poned el país que queráis) y comparadlos como la casa típica de XXX. Como la gente que decora su casa con esculturas de marfil u obsidiana y azagayas, cuando supongo que no hay ninguna casa en Nairobi que tenga azagayas de adorno en las paredes.


----------



## grandluc

Yo me las imagino (las casas de estilo español) blancas,enjalbegadas mejor, con techo de teja, y con azulejos. Es algo que se ve más o menos por toda el área mediterránea. ¿No?


----------



## chics

Jops, al final sí era un estilo... pues habré quedado muy graciosa y gitana, pero ¡de un poco mundo!

*Granluc*, depende mucho sobretodo de la zona. Blancas encaladas, o de ladrillo, o de piedra, o combinado... Los azulejos sólo los ponemos en las cocinas y los baños. Pero una casa típica en el pirineo tiene el techo de pizarra, por ejemplo, las casas típicas vascas también son muy distintas, etc. Además, si vas por cualquier otra parte del Mediterráneo, fuera de España, también verás casitas blancas con porticones de madera pintados, tejados de teja, tal vez azulejos decorativos...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mirad aquí lo que para los USA son las casas de estilo español.

Nada, nada, lo tengo decidido: de mayor, también quiero vivir en España...


----------



## Fernando

Víctor Pérez said:


> Mirad aquí lo que para los USA son las casas de estilo español.
> 
> Nada, nada, lo tengo decidido: de mayor, también quiero vivir en España...



Con esas casas, yo tengo decidido que quiero vivir en EE.UU.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Víctor Pérez said:


> Mirad aquí lo que para los USA son las casas de estilo español.
> 
> Nada, nada, lo tengo decidido: de mayor, también quiero vivir en España...


 








En realidad las casas coloniales por acá son mucho más sencillas, pero indudablemente que es mas o menos el mismo estilo, sólo que los ejemplos de Victor son en grandes terrenos (como acostumbras en los EEUU), mientras las coloniales acá estan más que todo adosadas unas a otras y generalmente en el centro de los pueblos o ciudades. No existen muchas ya en las grandes ciudades, pero en los pueblos del interior abundan.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

¡Qué hilo más divertido y curioso! Añadir que me encantan las revistas de casas y decoración que se publican en este país llamado España y que, en la mayoría de casos, las fotografías corresponden a casas que se encuentran en el susodicho lugar; sin embargo, yo siempre me pregunto dónde se esconden... Porque, como muy bien dice Antpax, aquí la mayoría de viviendas son pisos y no suelen pasar de los 100 metros (¡mi piso es menos de la mitad!)

Yo en los EE.UU oí reiteradamente esto de llamar a las cosas "Spanish", sin que lo fuesen: Spanish rice, Spanish style furniture...


----------



## Marcelot

Es curioso/gracioso ver cómo se ponen los españoles cada vez que se utiliza la palabra "español" .

Supongo que un extranjero utiliza la palabra "español" para designar el estilo de casa que no está acostumbrado a ver en su país.
Y lamento deciros que creo que hay ciertas características comunes en España, evidentemente hablan de casas ricas, ¡no van a venirse a comprar una chabola! 
Sin más, sin tanta alegría ni tanto alboroto ... ni tanto taconeo... ni tanto gracejo como surgen de este hilo tan típicamente español .

¿No diríamos acaso una casa de estilo inglés?

Pues ya está, que sí, que nos ponen a todos en el mismo saco, con la comida, el sol y tantas otras cosas...

Cálidos saludos de la ciudad más bonita de España, ¡de esta tierra bendita que nos hado el Señor!

¿Cómo era que se llamaba ese señor...?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Marcelot said:


> Es curioso/gracioso ver cómo se ponen los españoles cada vez que se utiliza la palabra "español" .
> Supongo que un extranjero utiliza la palabra "español" para designar el estilo de casa que no está acostumbrado a ver en su país.
> Sin más, sin tanta alegría ni tanto alboroto ... ni tanto taconeo... ni tanto gracejo como surgen de este hilo tan típicamente español .
> *¿No diríamos acaso una casa de estilo inglés?*


 
¡Qué mala es la envidia...!

En el espacio Googleliano hay más casas de estilo español (hasta 782) que de estilo inglés (sólo 297). Aunque, bien vistas, éstas tampoco están nada mal...


----------

